# 20 acres Central Oklahoma by owner



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

Regards,
This is my land for sale. We have homesteaded here for the past 8 years, but need to go to NM to be near family.

Beautiful forested acreage (20 acres) on well maintained gravel road 2 miles from Rt. 66, Hwy 102, and Luther Rd.

Turnpike entrance about 5 miles east near Wellston AND new entrance about 10 miles to the west of Luther.

Corner property with 10 acres flat land adjacent to street on the west side.
Excellent drainage of mostly sandy clay soil. One of the higher properties in the area (no flooding).

This property has excellent potential for development. Listed with OK forestry service.

2007 Solitaire 18 x 76 Manufactured home with Hardy Panel skirting and metal straping tied to concrete beam foundation.

This 1400 square foot, 3 bedroom, 2 bath home is in pristine condition.
New exterior paint Fall 2011.

30 x 40 Cojac metal building and 8 x 40 container workshop both have electric installed.

All utilities professionally installed by licensed electrician.

Gravel drive, working well and septic, multiple garden growing beds and blueberry bushes already started.

Numerous 20 year old pine trees throughout the property.

Adjacent 20 acre wooded property also available as separate purchase,
includes 2 ponds (1 in disrepair) and seasonal creek.

Willing to sell all or divide.

Buy all 20 acres for $280000 and have your own private forest retreat.

Offers will be considered. This is one of the nicest properties in this area.

Mineral rights were retained by previous owners and are leased to natural gas companies.

Clear title in hand.


----------



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

This property has been divided. It is now only 10 acres with the 2007 solitaire and metal building.


----------



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

The price is now 159999.00


----------

